# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  استشهاد الرادود يوسف الصبيحاوي .

## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم* 
*نقلت احدى القنوات الفضائية خبر عاجل انفجار سيارة مفخخة في منطقة ابو دشير واسفر الحادث عن* *استشهاد* *العديد من المواطنين الابرياء*


*صورة تجمع الشهيدين السعيدين ..*
 
*ومن المؤسف والمحزن ان* *الرادود* *الحسيني المبدع* *يوسف* *الصبيحاوي* *كان احد ضحاية الانفجار وكان يصطحبه المهندس الصوتي باقر الحجامي اثناء الحادث وتم نقلهما للمستشفى في بغداد ولكن شاء الله ان ينالو الشهادة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم....* 
*الفاتحة*

*الله يرحمه الخادم المميز بصوته الحسيني الرآائع ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

[ إنَا لله وإنَا إليه راجعون ]

 ألمنيّ الخبَر ولكن 

 شَهداء .. هنياُ لهَم الشهادة 

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

انا للة وانا الية راجعوان
اللة يرحمة ويرحم الشهداء

----------


## شوق الغوالي

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
خبر مفجع للقلوب الله يساعد ويصبر اهله


بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


الله يرحمه ويغفر له

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الله يرحمهم برحمته الواسعة 
وهنيئا لهم الشهادة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾ 
 

الله يرحمه ويرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات  :sad2:

----------


## ليلاس

*لآ حول و لآ قوة إلآ بالله العلي العظيم ..*

*خبر مفجع للقلوب ..*

*الله يرحمه برحمته الوآسعه ..*

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## أمل الظهور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 


عذرا شذوي الخبر متأكده منه 

لان دورت بكل القنوات امس واليوم ماشفت شيء

وسألت ماحد شاف ولاسمع 


اشاعات يمكن 


يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*  اتمنى من كل قلبي الخبر يككون اشاعه 


*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحمهم الله احياء واموات

----------


## حنين الايام

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكوورين جميعاً ع تواااجدكم هنا*
*اني بعد اتمنى يكون الخبر موصحيح*
*بس الكل قاله .. وكل المنتديات تتكلم عنه*
*قالوا في قناة عراقية طلع الخبر بس مدري اي قناة*
*وفي النهااية العلم عند الله ..*

----------


## عيسى العصفور

*انا للة وانا الية راجعوان
اللة يرحمة ويرحم الشهداء*
*عظم الله لك الاجر ايها الرادود الغالي على قلبي يوسف الصبيحاوي وكذالك الاخ المهندس الصوتي باقر الحجامي* 
*وحشركم الله مع امير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام*
 :sad2:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

خبر مفجع جدآآ 
يـآرب ترحمهم وتصبر قلوب آهلهم 
حشرهم الله مع أئمتهم في الجنه 
تسلمي شذآوي ع نقل الخبر 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
تحيآتي ..  :sad2:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

< تصحيح لردي لـآن مـآ آنتبهت الـآ بعـد الرد
ملـآآحظه :.
الخبر مو صحيح آشآعه 
شوفو آخر رد ..
http://www.s-radood.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5410
الحمد لله .. 
تحيآتي ..  :bigsmile:

----------

